# S13 TRiple Beam Projectors on a Sentra



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I just came up on these Silvia headlights from a friend who has been trying to get rid of them....

http://angelfire.com/ca3/s13/images/13SilSealaZone.jpg


IM about to take em in to the shop thats painting my car to see how much more it would be to have them installed.

I want to shave my corners and re-wire the the third bulb as a corner--I may also add sum sidemarkers on the fenders just to be SAFE...

WUTDOUGUYZ-----THINK???


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Can you lend me some cash?? j/k...pic didn't work for me but i'm sure it would look good


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn pics never work out for me....I just clicked it with no problem...

OH and actually Im getting them for a real good deal....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Here it is......For everyone to SEE!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)




----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I give up......


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

For the pic to work, you got to copy the link and paste it in the address bar.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

the s13 projectors look great in person. i doubt they'll match well to a b14 though. they're so long and narrow


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah Im beggining to doubt the whole thing cuz they are long and narrow but....DAMN I dont wanna give these up...


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*headlights*

You could just buy an older 240 sx and do a jspec conversion with that. If you can't put them on your car I'm sure someone would buy them off of e-bay for their honda.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: headlights*



Binger said:


> *You could just buy an older 240 sx and do a jspec conversion with that. If you can't put them on your car I'm sure someone would buy them off of e-bay for their honda. *


Yeah Im not gonna do it they just wouldnt look right on our body...

But Im sure any HONDUH boy would do it....lol


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

try it. if someone can make integra heads look good on our type of cars (cameleon 200sx) this should work. If you could get your hands on them some new model BMW projectors would work


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nah I mean Im already coming in over my budget so IM not even gonna try and pay to fit these on---besides the more I looked at them the more I felt they just really didnt look all that great--at least not good enuff for the $$$ it would cost to fit....


----------

